# Twisters



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm strictly a twister tail guy. nothing to think about except changing colors. i do lose a lot of jigs though; gotta be prepared...


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

What? What are you talking about?


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorrt - Thought I Was On "favorite Way To Fish For Walleye." Derrr...


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh, ok, no problem.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing lol


----------

